

Apple TV Remote Expected to Add Touch Pad in Redesign - karmakaze
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/05/technology/apple-tv-remote-expected-to-add-touch-pad-in-redesign.html

======
karmakaze
Curious for two reasons (1) haven't used a remote pointer that worked well (2)
iOS getting a pointer (iPad+bluetooth mouse?)

------
forgottenacc56
Why not just location pair a phone or iPad?

